# Just been diagnosed on Monday, overwhelming



## joannem (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi still coming to terms with being diagnosed with Type 2. GP advising to lose weight and exercise, and won't put on meds YET. I am really confused by what I can now eat, must say ignorant to carbohydrates. GP saying cut out potatoes, I am now just more or less having fruit and veg, with small chicken and fish. Feeling very worried about it all, my blood pressure seems fine as she said I have to send in 10 readings a day for two days. Any advice or reassurance would be good, thanks


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi Welcome to the forum. 
One of the moderators may suggest you change your user name as if it is an e-mail then it can attract spammers.
Yes many people wonder what they can eat but you are right it is carbohydrates that are the problem for Type 2 diabetics to cope with. That is not just potatoes but pasta, rice, bread, breakfast cereals, pastry, tropical fruits, starchy veg as well as obvious cakes, biscuits and sugary drinks.
Basing meals on meat, fish, eggs. cheese. dairy, vegetables and salad, nuts, and fruits like berries with only small portions of those high carb foods will still give plenty of options for tasty meals.
What is your HbA1C which has given you the diagnosis, it will be a number over 48mmol/mol as that is the diagnostic level 
Knowing that will indicate how much you need to do, it may be just cutting out a few things and reducing portion size of other will be sufficient.


----------



## janw (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi and welcome. Sorry you have been given so little info, but that isn't too unusual sadly. I can see you have already been given some good basic ideas, if you have any questions, please ask, we are all here to help each other - and no-one know it better than those who live with diabetes 24/7. This site has been brilliant for me these past 6 months, I'd have been lost without it.


----------



## joannem (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi thanks for your replies, GP didn't say what the results were other than I've crept in diabetes. I think I just need time to adjust, going to walk the dog now to burn few more calories, thanks for the welcome


----------



## Holdbrook (Jan 20, 2022)

Sounds like you are pre diabetic. Have you a follow up appointment to monitor your progress? I was pre diabetic for years then suddenly a year ago my sugar levels (33 and 99) spiralled out of control and all hell was let loose. A year later, I have been able to stop the insulin injections, reduce my medication and have lost almost 20lbs by continuing to exercise and reduce my carbohydrate intake (and by getting COVID quite badly). Don’t deprive yourself of everything - have the occasional treat. The bread I have is GI bread from Lidl’s- it is a slow release type bread, I have cut right back on potatoes, parsnips and pasta ( casseroles made with lots of low carb veg like carrots, leeks, swede etc, and spiralized courgettes instead of spaghetti). I eat lots of protein - eggs, fish and chicken and never go hungry. My Diabetic team at my doctors surgery were fantastic- they called me every week as I had to monitor my levels 4 - 6 times a day. I now have a blood test every 3 months and my sugar readings are now around 6 - 7 in the mornings. My other reading is now 49, down from 99! I am aiming to reverse my diabetes, although it does run in the family.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 20, 2022)

joannem said:


> Hi thanks for your replies, GP didn't say what the results were other than I've crept in diabetes. I think I just need time to adjust, going to walk the dog now to burn few more calories, thanks for the welcome


I would be a good idea to ask what the HbA1C result was as it gives you a starting point and also somewhere to aim at.
I don't know why the GPs are so reluctant to tell people the actual number.


----------



## joannem (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi following on from my diagnosis of type 2 last week, I contacted GP surgery to find out more info. Was told that my HbA1c is 6.5 and nurse will contact me tomorrow.had to take BP 10x daily for two days and results were 125/77 and 117/73. Adopted a low carb fasting diet, lost 5 1/2 lbs in a week. Just confused if I lose weight can it be cured, conflicting on reading as some say can't be, just that it can go into remission. Concerned about eating out, what is suitable?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 24, 2022)

joannem said:


> Hi following on from my diagnosis of type 2 last week, I contacted GP surgery to find out more info. Was told that my HbA1c is 6.5 and nurse will contact me tomorrow.had to take BP 10x daily for two days and results were 125/77 and 117/73. Adopted a low carb fasting diet, lost 5 1/2 lbs in a week. Just confused if I lose weight can it be cured, conflicting on reading as some say can't be, just that it can go into remission. Concerned about eating out, what is suitable?


You have been given your HbA1C in % which is the old units but when converted is 48mmol/mol just at diagnosis level so some modest changes to your diet should improve things. The link gives conversion to mmol/mol which is what people will be more familiar with.





						What is HbA1c?
					

HbA1c is your average blood glucose (sugar) levels for the last two to three months. If you have diabetes, an ideal HbA1c level is 48mmol/mol (6.5%) or below. If you're at risk of developing type 2 diabetes, your target HbA1c level should be below 42mmol/mol (6%).




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				



Eating out can be tricky but things like chicken Caesar salad, salmon with veg, steak and salad, tandoori or tikka dishes. Just avoid things with chips, potatoes and rice, pasta dishes, or things with sauces,  ask for extra veg or salad or coleslaw.
The weight loss will help things along as well as the low carb dietary regime.
Many people are able to get into remission by reducing their blood glucose by reducing carb intake and exercise which usually results in weight loss.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @joannem 

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but yes it does sound as if you have just snuck over the line into diabetes territory. 

I agree with @Leadinglights - remission, which is most often associated with weight loss, but can also come from managing blood glucose levels by moderating carb intake, is possible for some people. And seems to be more achievable in the early years after diagnosis. 

There is more information on remission here






						Diabetes remission
					

Diabetes remission in people with Type 2 diabetes means that your blood sugar levels are below the diabetes range without needing to take diabetes medication any more. Here we’ll explain what aiming for diabetes remission could mean for you.




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jan 25, 2022)

joannem said:


> Hi following on from my diagnosis of type 2 last week, I contacted GP surgery to find out more info. Was told that my HbA1c is 6.5 and nurse will contact me tomorrow.had to take BP 10x daily for two days and results were 125/77 and 117/73. Adopted a low carb fasting diet, lost 5 1/2 lbs in a week. Just confused if I lose weight can it be cured, conflicting on reading as some say can't be, just that it can go into remission. Concerned about eating out, what is suitable?


I know nobody wants diabetes., but 6.5 or 48 is the best possible scenario when you do have it. You can bring your numbers down to safe levels with a few tweaks I’m sure. Xx


----------



## harbottle (Jan 26, 2022)

joannem said:


> Hi still coming to terms with being diagnosed with Type 2. GP advising to lose weight and exercise, and won't put on meds YET. I am really confused by what I can now eat, must say ignorant to carbohydrates. GP saying cut out potatoes, I am now just more or less having fruit and veg, with small chicken and fish. Feeling very worried about it all, my blood pressure seems fine as she said I have to send in 10 readings a day for two days. Any advice or reassurance would be good, thanks


Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but you seem to be doing the right thing. 

The only advice I got from my GP was 'stop eating chips' to which I replied, 'I don't eat chips'. (I was partial to the odd bag of Haribo and a weekly 'five guys' though!). I switched to a diet of meat and veg, and it seems to have worked so far.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 26, 2022)

@joannem I think that people who are diagnosed with type two often have lived with an intolerance to carbs for a long time, so they have some inkling as to how they ought to eat, but have always been encouraged, or assumed to eat carbohydrate - sugar and starch.
I am 5 years from diagnosis, so all the 'healthy' high carb low fat foods went from that moment.
I eat meat, fish and seafood, eggs and cheese, along with stir fry, salads, or as curry with chopped cauliflower rather than rice, stews, I make bubble and squeak with swede rather than potatoes, but just at the moment I could eat more carbs, and my blood glucose levels would not be badly affected - but I would efficiently stash them away around my waist and spend a week getting rid of them.
There are lots of recipes around for low carb options, some of which seem rather strange - 'fat head' pizza being one, so there is no need to feel deprived.
At Christmas I sat down cheerfully before a plate of festive food and did not feel at all deprived. There were Yorkshire puddings made with bread flour, cream and eggs which everyone tucked into  - my mum would have been proud. The trifle was a real treat too. 
It was just a matter of removing the burden of what my metabolism could not cope with and then letting it recover.
Ad added bonus is that my thyroid, long needing to be supplemented with Thyroxine, seems to have woken up and I keep having the dose reduced.


----------



## joannem (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks for all your replies, I heard from the diabetic nurse this week to report I  can't actually be diagnosed until I've had two blood tests. I have another one in 3 months. I am still following healthy diet and reduced carbs and hoping I can lose weight. Also not eating after 6pm and this seems to help. Weird how I am not hungry and I am not eating much.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 28, 2022)

joannem said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I heard from the diabetic nurse this week to report I  can't actually be diagnosed until I've had two blood tests. I have another one in 3 months. I am still following healthy diet and reduced carbs and hoping I can lose weight. Also not eating after 6pm and this seems to help. Weird how I am not hungry and I am not eating much.


From your earlier posts it looks as if you were just on the cusp of a diagnosis so they probably want to give you the opportunity to make some adjustments to your diet to get down to normal range during the next 3 months which from where you are is very possible and would be a better option that being put on medication when reducing carbs would be sufficient.
It sounds as if you have got a grip on this and it will be reflected in the next test result. Do remember your new regime is something that has to be sustainable for you long term as going back to old habits would likely result in blood glucose going up again.


----------



## joannem (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes I understand I can't go back to my old ways, I was a serious chocoholic. I am doing more exercise, so fingers crossed my blood test come April will show a healthier result. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## joannem (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi all struggling with my eating, can anyone recommend a good cook book with what I call normal food. A friend who has lost 3 stone in as many months recommended Pinch of nom but on looking it seems carb heavy. The book has to be low carb and slimming recipes. Much appreciated, getting fed up eating chicken, don't mind fish but it's not a meal I really enjoy. Many thanks


----------



## harbottle (Feb 4, 2022)

I lost 3 stone in 3 months using the books by Katie and Giancarlo Caldesi. I tend to avoid the ones that are heavy in Saturated fats or replace things like double cream with Greek yoghurt (usually half and half)

Their recipes are pretty simple in the 30 minute cook book and quite delicious. Giancarlo has type 2 diabetes in remission.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 4, 2022)

joannem said:


> Hi all struggling with my eating, can anyone recommend a good cook book with what I call normal food. A friend who has lost 3 stone in as many months recommended Pinch of nom but on looking it seems carb heavy. The book has to be low carb and slimming recipes. Much appreciated, getting fed up eating chicken, don't mind fish but it's not a meal I really enjoy. Many thanks


Pinch or Nom Quick and Easy is one I have others are 
Low Carb Revolution Annie Bell
The Diabetes weight-loss Cook book Caldesi
The Keto kitchen Monya Palmer
Or you can just do a internet search for low carb or keto recipes.
If you think something is carb heavy then make it do more portions and add extra veg or salad to the meal.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2022)

By the way - since normally, the body likes to extract glucose from carbohydrates in favour or other foodstuffs, cos it's easier for it, even though should you happen to low carb enough for long enough, it can convert both protein or fat (if carbohydrate converts 100% to glucose, protein is 40% and fat is 10%)  Hence the protein element of food has less effect on blood glucose than does the carb, and the fat element, less still.  So - you can eat virtually any meat you happen to fancy, not just chicken or fish, by ANY means!  And eggs and cheese are also protein - but there again there's a reasonable amount of protein in various legumes ( eg beans) but because there's also a lot of carb in legumes, probably best to stay away from them except as an accompanying vegetable at the mo!


----------



## joannem (Apr 19, 2022)

Thanks for all the support, had my second hbA1c results today, 3 months later from my initial one. Now reading as 5.9, down from 6.5 so really pleased. Was told, no further action but on reading online think I am in the prediabetes range. So will still continue with low carbs, down 1.7 stone. Trying to eat out is tricky, can't understand why restaurants don't seem to offer much low carb meals.


----------



## harbottle (Apr 19, 2022)

Well done, 5.9 is just below pre-diabetic, I think. 

I find eating out is okay. Had a Chinese tonight and asked if the sauces contained sugar. They made them without sugar for me. 

Last night was an Indian. Just had a tomato based dish with salad. BG didn’t go over 6.5.

A few nights ago I had salmon and asked them to replace the potatoes with green salad.


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 19, 2022)

joannem said:


> Thanks for all the support, had my second hbA1c results today, 3 months later from my initial one. Now reading as 5.9, down from 6.5 so really pleased. Was told, no further action but on reading online think I am in the prediabetes range. So will still continue with low carbs, down 1.7 stone. Trying to eat out is tricky, can't understand why restaurants don't seem to offer much low carb meals.


I suppose it all comes down to cost, as carbs are cheap to bulk out the more expensive protein. You can always ask for salad or coleslaw instead of the ubiquitous chips. Try to avoid things with sauces as there is often hidden carbs. As long as your meals out are occasional then just enjoy, don't feel you have to eat everything on the plate. 
Well done on getting your HbA1C down and on the weight loss. A bit more attention to your carb intake should see you get into the normal range before long.


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 19, 2022)

harbottle said:


> Well done, 5.9 is just below pre-diabetic, I think.
> 
> I find eating out is okay. Had a Chinese tonight and asked if the sauces contained sugar. They made them without sugar for me.
> 
> ...


Yes 5.9 converts to 41mmol/mol so normal range.


----------



## Dominic DUK (Apr 20, 2022)

joannem said:


> Hi still coming to terms with being diagnosed with Type 2. GP advising to lose weight and exercise, and won't put on meds YET. I am really confused by what I can now eat, must say ignorant to carbohydrates. GP saying cut out potatoes, I am now just more or less having fruit and veg, with small chicken and fish. Feeling very worried about it all, my blood pressure seems fine as she said I have to send in 10 readings a day for two days. Any advice or reassurance would be good, thanks


Hi there welcome to the online support forum!  we totally understand how overwhelming coming to terms with a Diabetes diagnosis can be. We will do all we can to advise you in terms of food. You can find advice around what you can eat with Type 2 Diabetes here https://bit.ly/3MfSXPh. You can read our Eating Well With Diabetes guide https://bit.ly/3860Vvw which covers topics such as healthy food swaps, understanding glycaemic index and watching your weight. You are also welcome to speak to one of our Helpline advisors on 0345 123 2399 or helpline@diabetes.org.uk 9am-6pm Mon-Fri


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Apr 20, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> You have been given your HbA1C in % which is the old units but when converted is 48mmol/mol just at diagnosis level so some modest changes to your diet should improve things. The link gives conversion to mmol/mol which is what people will be more familiar with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when first diagnosed, I was in a spin. I had no idea what to do and was very upset.  But I have found by eating a low carb, lower calorie diet, I reduced my Hba1c to normal and lost 11.5kg. 

Eating out: steak and salad (no chips) is a good option eating out, as is fish, or tandoori meats or just look over the menu for a dish which is protein with the veg. Pudding best avoided but berries are ok with cream. 

Chips: You can make chips out of celeriac at home and they are actually rather good.

Chop celeriac into chunky fingers, microwave these for 3 mins, then put on oven tray with non stick foil, spray/drizzle in olive oil and seasoning (salt pepper and a sprinkle of smoked paprica) and cook for 20 to 25 mins at 180. bingo.


----------



## harbottle (Apr 20, 2022)

I do something similar with celeriac, but use an air fryer instead for around 11 minutes. I don’t MW first, which I think I might do as they are sometimes a bit undercooked. Good tip there, thanks!


----------

